# Maignan: entità lesione valutata nei prossimi giorni.



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

Tuttosport sulle condizioni di Maignan: il portiere rossonero è stato infatti sostituito nell’intervallo da Areola per un infortunio al polpaccio sinistro rimediato nella prima parte della partita. L’entità della lesione verrà valutata nei prossimi giorni

Come già riferito ieri sera, Maignan salterà il match con la Danimarca.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2022)

Cosi ci troviamo col Tata contro Chelsea e Juve.

E para un rigore.


----------



## raducioiu (23 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cosi ci troviamo col Tata contro Chelsea e Juve.
> 
> E para un rigore.


Con il Chelsea non può (fuori lista), ci sarà Mirante


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cosi ci troviamo col Tata contro Chelsea e Juve.
> 
> E para un rigore.


magari Tata contro il Chelsea... se ci va bene c'è bisnonno Mirante o più probabilmente un primavera


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2022)

Comunque in estate abbiamo anche sottovalutato e non poco l'Handicap del secondo portiere. Non si può andar in giro con Tatarusanu e Mirante cristo santo . . Speriamo Jungdal sia buono


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Con il Chelsea non può (fuori lista), ci sarà Mirante


Vero. Abbiamo sottovalutato il problema delle liste è questa è la conseguenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport sulle condizioni di Maignan: il portiere rossonero è stato infatti sostituito nell’intervallo da Areola per un infortunio al polpaccio sinistro rimediato nella prima parte della partita. L’entità della lesione verrà valutata nei prossimi giorni
> 
> Come già riferito ieri sera, Maignan salterà il match con la Danimarca.


Mike non salterà mai la partita di Londra. Con l'Empoli fiducia a Tata.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport sulle condizioni di Maignan: il portiere rossonero è stato infatti sostituito nell’intervallo da Areola per un infortunio al polpaccio sinistro rimediato nella prima parte della partita. L’entità della lesione verrà valutata nei prossimi giorni
> 
> Come già riferito ieri sera, Maignan salterà il match con la Danimarca.


Col polpaccio non si scherza.
Possiamo solo sperare sia nulla di grave.

Magari c'entra nulla ma lo volevo far notare comunque dopo la partita contro il napoli : non è normale che a un calciatore non di movimento si richiedano 10-15 rinvii a partita di 50-60 metri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport sulle condizioni di Maignan: il portiere rossonero è stato infatti sostituito nell’intervallo da Areola per un infortunio al polpaccio sinistro rimediato nella prima parte della partita. L’entità della lesione verrà valutata nei prossimi giorni
> 
> Come già riferito ieri sera, Maignan salterà il match con la Danimarca.


Nessuno sa niente ragazzi, non allarmatevi per niente.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nessuno sa niente ragazzi, non allarmatevi per niente.


Ma resta con la nazionale o rientra a milanello??


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma resta con la nazionale o rientra a milanello??


Non si sa ancora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport sulle condizioni di Maignan: il portiere rossonero è stato infatti sostituito nell’intervallo da Areola per un infortunio al polpaccio sinistro rimediato nella prima parte della partita. L’entità della lesione verrà valutata nei prossimi giorni
> 
> Come già riferito ieri sera, Maignan salterà il match con la Danimarca.



Maledette, maledette nazionali.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport sulle condizioni di Maignan: il portiere rossonero è stato infatti sostituito nell’intervallo da Areola per un infortunio al polpaccio sinistro rimediato nella prima parte della partita. L’entità della lesione verrà valutata nei prossimi giorni
> 
> Come già riferito ieri sera, Maignan salterà il match con la Danimarca.


.


----------

